# 300gal spilo/maculatus tank



## kuhndoggie (Feb 15, 2003)

heres a coulple pics of my tank and fish,sorry my camera sux. they get along great in this tank but the first time i tried it in a 55 with 4 then a 150 with 7 both times i had alot of fin nipping and some deaths


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn nice shoal!! That tank looks like its 10ft long. How many spilos are in there?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweeet looking tank


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes, nice tank and fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that just beautiful








How do they get along???


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey,

I really like your tank and fish,

I am planning to build a tank that large.

Did you buy it or build it?

what are the Dimensions?


----------



## kuhndoggie (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks







the tank is 10' x 2 x 2 and there is 7 golds 5-7''and 4 maculatus 7-9'' they really do good in this tank not much nipping.i did not make the tank i got it used someday when i finish the basement i will get a nice stand and canopy


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How much did that tank cost?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

[email protected] those are some nice fish and a sweet tank. you need to toss a mouse in there and get it on film for us.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow. That tank is freekin sweet! You defiantly need to get us some vids, have you talked to some of the other people on this board attempting to get spilos to live together?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Who else has a little bit of druel coming down their chin while looking at that tank? I do!







How much did that cost? How many fish?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

very nice


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet ass tank. So what was the price.


----------



## kuhndoggie (Feb 15, 2003)

$1500 with everything and worth every penny


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thats a nice price


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

$1500! that sure dose look like its worth every penny too


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice tank dude, Now I want to shoal my little spilo. My gf is going to hate you when I get a big tank for a spilo shoal.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Very nice tank dude, Now I want to shoal my little spilo. My gf is going to hate you when I get a big tank for a spilo shoal.


 You probably have to sell her make-up table, mirror, sewing machine etc. to make room for a tank that large


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah man nice tank yo ushould add more maculatas with the spilos.


----------

